# Xchange Leasing payment help



## sddriverMW (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi guys,
So my first payment is due coming up and I am out of town. I havent driven enough to pay for the full lease payment through xchange leasing. Im having trouble paying my balance online. UBER gave me a link through Western Union Speedpay.

But I dont have an account number set up or what not? so thats the confusing part. Anyone have trouble with this? I could also call in, online is way easier if it works correctly Im assuming.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Please cancel this lease. This is only the beginning of a painful lesson for you.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

sddriverMW said:


> Hi guys,
> So my first payment is due coming up and I am out of town. I havent driven enough to pay for the full lease payment through xchange leasing. Im having trouble paying my balance online. UBER gave me a link through Western Union Speedpay.
> 
> But I dont have an account number set up or what not? so thats the confusing part. Anyone have trouble with this? I could also call in, online is way easier if it works correctly Im assuming.


Your 1st payment and you're having trouble already. Not a good sign at all.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Are you out of town with that car? Take it back NOW!

Lyft actually charges against the account your pay is sent to.

Wouldn't surprise me if Uber did the same.


----------

